# Halo 3 v Gears of War?



## JED (Nov 30, 2007)

Well completed both games and I was a die hard Halo fan but I have to give it to Gears, it was a gritty, adult game whereas Halo was good but not as gritty and didn't deliver the same level of tension. Gears was I think a stand alone  mix of a game, movie and experience.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 30, 2007)

Halo is over-rated.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 30, 2007)

Gears was far more involving and innovative than Halo. Plus it's just cooler


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd have neither. Unreal Tournament 3 all the way


----------

